# Gro-Lux alternatives



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

In the past, I had used a 8000K bulb with a 6500 for my NPT(T8 24") and the plants grew very well with it. It's been a couple of years since I last used a bulb of this colour temperature and I cannot find them anywhere.

A few days ago, I came across Gro-Lux by Sylvania that is 8500K but again, I'm having little luck finding them in Canada and when I did, they were only sold in bulk of at least 24 bulbs.

Does anyone have any suggestions on other brands that would have the same temperature colour as the Gro-Lux in 24" T8's that can also be found in Canada?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

LEDs have so quickly replaced fluorescent tubes for plant and aquarium use that it is difficult to find the specialty tubes anywhere, not just Canada. I bit the bullet several years ago and began to switch to LEDs as my fluorescent tubes or fixtures wore out.

Of course, figuring out which LED fixture to buy can make your head swim. If you decide to go that direction, ask questions here and you will get some good suggestions.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

LEDs have so quickly replaced fluorescent tubes for plant and aquarium use that it is difficult to find the specialty tubes anywhere, not just Canada. I bit the bullet several years ago and began to switch to LEDs as my fluorescent tubes or fixtures wore out.

Of course, figuring out which LED fixture to buy can make your head swim. If you decide to go that direction, ask questions here and you will get some good suggestions.

Such a shame since my fixture still works well. I hate the thought of replacing it when there's nothing wrong with it.

I know I'll have to eventually switch to LED's but I'm not looking forward to it. Expect a ton of questions when the time comes. lol


----------

